# The Tallyman, an epic cliffhanger



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/nurgles-gift-the-tallyman-ebook.html

I recently bought and read this ebook with the 2 short stories in it. Whereas the Tallyman one is of particular note, that continues the story of The Dark Apostle Marduk. A straight continuation of the plot in Vox Dominus from Treacheries of the Space Marines.

And where it ends, is clearly a prelude for a much larger and more interesting story. And Ive quite the idea of whats forthcomming.



Thanks to the psyker girl, Marduk and his band is whisked away from their near fatal encounter with the Tallyman daemon to.....Calth. A place Marduk well remembers from the Horus Heresy.

My educated guess for whats comming next:
Something tells me, that a band of Word Bearers transported to the home of the Ultramarines is going to be looking for one particular thing of interest and committing some rather visible mischief with it. Namely the Shard of Erebus that was recently recovered by Uriel Ventris from the Tomb of Ventanus, and used to banish its previous owner M'Kar the Reborn.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Day-O! (Get it? "Come Mr. Tallyman, tally me banana.")


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Loved it. More Marduk and the 34th is always welcome in my book and I loved this continuance. Trapped in the Garden of Nurgle, and meeting a famous Daemon and blowing out the front of his face. I was pleased that Enusat was saved as I think the Word Bearers by Reynolds cast needs a new face, one that lasts for more than a book, and Narhen's fate was appropriately disgusting, also surprising that Marduk bothered to end his misery but I suppose being a Son of the Word merits at least a mercy-kill.




And now Marduk is on Calth. Now that we know Marduk and the 34th will have more books I am DYING to see where they go. Two more mysteries for the series come up in this story. What did Epidemius mean when he said Marduk is "a dead-thing walking, pledged to another," and what the hell is Antigane? Because she is no ordinary little girl but after what she did in this story I don't believe she is a run-of-the-mill Daemon either.



Really looking forward to seeing the next Word Bearers novel, Reynolds said in this blog that he recently finished a book for BL that he can't talk about so I am hoping it's about Marduk.


LotN


----------

